# Antec 300 - Cable management



## FXB

I know there is the compartment behind the 3.5 bays to tuck away your cables but there has to be a better way to do cable management with the Antec 300 Case.  

This is what my case looks like


----------



## Nanobyte

FXB said:


> How do I post a picture of my case?


You may want to resize first to fit the forum page. Post the picture to any online service and copy the direct link you are supplied.  When you create your message, put the cursor where you want the pic, click the image icon in the toolbar, paste the image address.  Preview the post to make sure you got it right.


----------



## jamesd1981

certainly alot of the sata cables seem really long, if you replaced them with as short a ones that you can that would take away some clutter


----------



## FXB

Anything else James?  Can't I hide most of the cables?


This case looks alot cleaner any chance I can do something like this with the Antec 300?


----------



## jamesd1981

well normally i tape some of my cables to the walls or floor of the case, but i see you have to large case fans, so that a no go, there was a post on here earlier with someone who got these black rings with there case and it turned out they were for wrapping you internal case cables round so they were not as long and you didnt have loads of loose cables, i will try find it and post the link for you.


----------



## jamesd1981

http://www.computerforum.com/189959-black-ring-came-my-case-what.html

read that thread, although the rings came with the case, no doubt you can buy them seperate


----------



## Nanobyte

Why not use plastic cable ties?  Run everything horizontal or vertical.  Make a main vertical highway to the right of the CPU fan and run cables horizontally into it. It's a good idea to keep power and data separate where possible (2 bundles).


----------



## FXB

Nanobyte said:


> Why not use plastic cable ties?  Run everything horizontal or vertical.  Make a main vertical highway to the right of the CPU fan and run cables horizontally into it. It's a good idea to keep power and data separate where possible (2 bundles).



So I tie all my power connectors together and all my data connectors together?


----------



## zer0_c00l

rule of thumb. tie and tuck


----------



## FXB

zer0_c00l said:


> rule of thumb. tie and tuck



Where do I tuck it away in this case?


----------



## jamesd1981

you can tuck under the floor if it has enough space, or under the drive bays


----------



## FXB

jamesd1981 said:


> you can tuck under the floor if it has enough space, or under the drive bays



How do I get my cables under the floor?


----------



## StrangleHold

The 300 sucks for cable mangement. Should have got a NZXT Beta EVO. Plastic ties and tuck and tuck, cry for awhile then tuck some more.


----------



## jamesd1981

well in the photo of the case you posted, they go from the psu, down through a gap in the floor and then back up, check your case it might not have a gap in the floor for cable management, but if it does stand the case up normally and take both sides off, so you can better access the floor side of the case where the motherboard rests


----------



## Drenlin

This is the very reason I keep recommending against that case :/

It will never be as good as a full tower like that Cosmos, but if you have a Dremel, you can cut a couple of holes in it to help. Like this:




(yes, that _is _a 300)


Otherwise, just try and tie everything up, like so:





As long as the cables are out of the way of your airflow, it should be ok...nobody can see inside it with the side panel on anyway, right?


----------



## FXB

> (yes, that is a 300)


  Drenlin, that looks good.  Did you mount the HDD backwards? I don't think I can mount them backwards because I won't have room to run the power cables.

This is what I've done since my last post.





feedback?


----------



## spirit

FXb, it is definitely looking an awful lot better. One thing you can try and do though is to get some shorter SATA cables as somebody else already mentioned.


----------



## Geoff

kalil20 said:


> the first step in developing a strategy for cable management in a data center is to figure out how the cables will be routed through logical.


LOL!

*caps*


----------



## Benny Boy

You must be pretty bored vista


----------



## spirit

Benny Boy said:


> You must be pretty bored vista



Huh? I was just saying it looked better...


----------



## Benny Boy

I guess late feedback is better than none.


----------



## spirit

Benny Boy said:


> I guess late feedback is better than none.



Oh I've only just realised that this thread was bumped by a spammer and that the last legit post before the spammer was over 4 months ago. *facepalm*


----------



## StrangleHold

^^^ 4 months ago in 2011, lol.


----------

